# University of Miami MFA



## wannabe2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Any thoughts about their program. I was accepted for Film Production (yes), but I'm still waiting to hear from others (the big 5 mostly), but I'm trying to get my head around the likelihood of going to Umiami. The plusses I see are:
2-year program
Likelihood of aid.
Lots of commercial opportunity to get some experience on the side. 

If there are any current or previous attendees I'm all eyes.


----------



## Jayimess (Jan 26, 2010)

A friend of mine from this site, his SN was "Kurt Wagner," attended UM and called it a waste of time.  
KW's take on UMiami 



I would reach out to him to find out how he came to that opinion, and other alums you can find, to see if you think you can benefit from the program, as each of us are different.


----------



## wannabe2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hmm, but this guy, it seems, might be an undergrad? I know it's a grad forum, but the Sophomore reference? 

Anyway, it's advice to consider. I'll certainly do more reading before I take the plunge. I'd love to go to UCLA or NYU, but given the odds...


----------



## Jayimess (Jan 27, 2010)

No, he's went through the MFA program.  Like I said, I know the guy.  He's in LA now.

You may notice that under your name, it says "Freshman."  That is your post-karma-points- level thingie.  You move up "a grade" every few hundred or so, until you've posted so much you're an "alumnus" like me.


----------



## wannabe2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea, after I hit send, i noticed my own status. 

He's in LA. Did he graduate, quit, or transfer?


----------



## dfp7882 (Feb 15, 2010)

Anybody hear anything lately?
I got an email January 28th saying that my application was complete and that they would soon begin reviewing it.  I haven't heard back, so I'm taking that as a not-so-good sign.  
I know a couple of posters got accepted as early as January, and that UM was asking for a response/deposit by February 1st.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Feb 15, 2010)

I was rejected a couple of weeks ago. No big whoop. I figured I'd apply since it's so close to home but I really couldn't see myself going there unless it was the only place that accepted me (and even then, at the price of tuition, I may have waited and tried to improve applications for next year instead).


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Daniel.  What program did you apply to at Miami?


----------



## dfp7882 (Feb 18, 2010)

Good news: I'm in at UM.  
Bad news: They don't have any financial aid for me.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey DFP7882, which program did you apply for? 

Sorry about the financial aid. I'm really surprised university's don't do more for international students, but I'm sure it would be the same for me in reverse?


----------



## dfp7882 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey wannabe2, I'm screenwriting here.  And I'm actually not international!  I'm a US citizen but I've been living in Spain for the last couple of years.  
I'm still waiting to hear back from all of the other programs I've applied to, but I hope I get an offer with financial aid somewhere.
Grad school's expensive-which is why I didn't apply anywhere up north. I can handle being broke, but I think being broke AND cold would probably kill me.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey dfp882. 

Wow, living in Spain. Must be wonderful. Such beautiful surroundings. 

I agree with the cold weather comment. Most of the school's I applied to are in warmer climates. Almost anything is warmer than here this week. I know Miami isn't one of the top 5, but they shoot alot of commercials down there, and sometimes shows/films, so there's more opportunity for PA'ing or more on the side than in Boston.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 20, 2010)

> Originally posted by wannabe2:
> 
> He's in LA. Did he graduate, quit, or transfer?



He graduated. FYI, I don't think it's possible to transfer in graduate programs.


----------



## dfp7882 (Feb 23, 2010)

is it appropriate to ask the department for contact info for current students? 
i've read kurt wagner's take on the school, and the bad word of mouth definitely concerns me. i'd like to hear from some current screenwriting students.


----------



## Dead Honky (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm also very much interested in getting more opinions about UM.  I can't find anything anywhere, and it's becoming increasingly likely that I'll wind up going there.


----------



## Dead Honky (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok.  I've been on a quest to find any informed and reasonably recent impressions of UM's program; most of what I could find was 7-10 years old and Kurt Wagner's impressions didn't elaborate on what was so wrong with the program.  Indeed, the meat of it seemed to be praise.  

So, I went all the way downtown for the library's sole copy of Film School Confidential.  Here are some excerpts that I think will be of use to anyone looking into this program.  Keep in mind that this info is from a book published in 2007.  Not as up-to-date as I like, but I find it the best starting point I could find so far.



> Incoming students who do not already have experience with 16mm film or Avid editing are required to pay extra to attend the school's intensive Summer Motion Picture Production Institute prior to the first year.  This session runs for five weeks and offers six undergraduate courses.  The institute is a real 16mm film production and digital post.  Students make several short sync-sound films and cinematic exercises.  Generally about half of all incoming students have to go through this summer session.  Students may skip the summer institute if they can demonstrate a proficiency in 16mm production.



Dunno if this applies to the department as a whole or just the production concentration.  I should inquire tomorrow.



> [Program Head] Paul Lazarus believes it is imperative to have a solid grasp of what has transpired in film for the last one hundred years, so film history, theory and analysis are some of the most valued components of the curriculum.  This is not an autuer program.  Film is taught as a collaborative process, very much in line with the philosophy of the president of the university, who is pushing for greater interdisciplinary activity between programs.  The positive end result for film students are fruitful collaborations with other students in various disciplines.
> 
> Most students, including directors, choose to master a secondary bread-and-butter skill like sound or editing.  These jobs are most plentiful in Miami's commercial sector should a student elect to stay after graduation.
> 
> ...



And there ya go.


----------



## wannabe2 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've been going back and forth on this one. I've been accepted to UMIAMI, but it certainly wasn't my first choice. I mean they might be an unknown gem of a school for all I know, yet let's be honest. I was rejected by all of the bigger players. My gut is telling me really work on my craft in hopes of getting into a more recognized program, but the opportunity to spend some time to do that is here for me. I'm not a believer in academic pedigree but all I hear is that an MFA from a big 5 can and will open doors. 

Now you...


----------



## Dead Honky (Apr 7, 2010)

In an industry as hard to penetrate as film, I don't think ANYTHING can be a sure bet.

That said, my situation may be a little different.  If I turned down UM, I'd just go back to job hunting.  This is not something that would be conducive to screenwriting or any other activity that could get me in the industry.  So, I don't feel I can afford to wait another year to try again for the NY or LA schools.


----------



## aseriousscott (May 8, 2010)

I'm also going back and forth on Miami.  I was accepted to their program and wait-listed at two others.  I was just recently hired as a contract-based assistant editor at company that I've been interning with and am torn between staying there and trying to keep working and going to U-Miami.  I've been hearing mixed reviews about the program.  Does anybody know a current student who goes there?  I'm trying to get as much information as I can before making a potentially life altering decision like this.


----------



## Dead Honky (May 8, 2010)

What have you heard?


----------



## Kurt Wagner (May 30, 2010)

Hi guys,  

Sorry about my absence here on the boards... Life after film school has been pretty busy.  

Anyway, here's the deal for Miami- The good, the bad, and the ugly. 

When I was there, the program was in "transition."  That's the word the teachers kept using when they tried to put to rest our complaints on the program over the 2 years I was there.  But from my experience, and from talking to the other grad students before me, the program was in transition for a while before I went to school there.  I would estimate that the school was trying to implement changes to the curriculum for at least 5 years.  Also, they never had a motion pictures program director for the entire 2 years that my class was there, nor did they give us a graduate handbook outlining the graduation and thesis requirements until the end of the first semester.  Also, there was a lot of confusion as to what we had to do in the meanwhile since there was no one really in charge of the Motion Pictures program.  They had a professor fill in temporarily, but that didn't help much he didn't have a clue as to the requirements since the professors were still voting on what to do.  In the spring semester of our first year, there was suppose to be a meeting about our thesis... it never happened until the the first week of the fall semester.     

Understand what I'm saying about the school is based on my experiences there over 2 years, and that the information I'm giving is a year old.  Now the program is a 3 year program, not 2, and there is a program director now.  But because they are so slow to implement a change in the program, it's very likely that a lot of what I'm saying is still a problem in Miami.

After my first semester there, I was seriously considering dropping out.  I was considering re-applying to Chapman and UCLA, but then was worried having to wait a year and risk not getting in.  Miami was only a 2 year program at the time, so I only had 3 semesters left.  One directing teacher was hired and 2 more directing classes were added to the program.  The directing teacher was Lisa Gottlieb and she was basically the reason why I stayed.  She's a great teacher and knows what she's talking about.  Not only does she actually teach in class, but she makes time for her students outside of class to help them with their productions and giving feedback on edits.  In addition, Lisa pushed for getting new equipment for the students.  There are a few other awesome teachers also: Film Studies professors William Rothman and Christiana Lane, and editing professor Dia Kontaxis (who is now the program director from what I've heard.  This is a huge plus in teh program because she was always very enthusiastic about teaching, and helping students).  Those are the ONLY professors I would vouch for when it comes to teaching.  Oh, and Jeff Stern who is the Sound professor.  I never had a class with him because of scheduling conflicts and program requirements, but I've only heard positive things about him and he works on Scorsese films.  And Stern was even awesome enough to help me with my thesis, even though I never had a class with him.  With the exception of these teachers I mentioned, the professors suck at teaching or don't teach you anything in my opinion.

The equipment reservation is flawed so much that you have to plan at least a half day to pick up equipment.  They are VERY slow and VERY VERY VERY inefficient.  The equipment is shared between undergrads and grads.  Sometimes they double book equipment, so just because you reserved a dolly, or a certain camera, doesn't mean you will get it because some one else may have requested and picked up the equipment before you.  In addition, you're pretty much guaranteed to have at least 1 broken equipment in your reservation.  On two of my projects this happened to me... A 16 mm Arri stopped working.  And a shot gun microphone stopped working.  It worked when I check the equipment during the checkout, but didn't work during the shoot.  When I returned the equipment after my shoot, one of the guys working there didn't label the bad microphone, he simply put it back on the shelf with the remaining equipment.  It's such a broken system, that I think they just gave up trying to fix it and continued going along with it instead of trying to find better ways to make it more efficient.  

One time I put in my request for equipment 3.5 weeks before the shoot.  The requirement is that you submit the reservation 1 week prior to your shooting dates.  The day before my shoot, I go to the Equipment room to pick up my stuff... and they tell me I have nothing reserved.  Literally, I'm like WTF!!! I start shooting tomorrow!  They check the bin where they file the reservation sheets and mine was still sitting in the bin from 3.5 weeks ago.  I was obviously pissed.  Had to postpone the shoot.  Some of the actors were no longer available for the new dates, and in the end my shoot was not so great.  Luckily it was my first year film and not my thesis, but still, **** like that should NEVER happen.  

Also, the curriculum just is sucks.  I never got to take a single producing course in Miami, because of scheduling and program requirements.  Basically when you have two years to complete the program, there's no room for extra electives outside of what you wish to specialize in.  The only electives i did take were for the directing classes.  So I never took a single class on sound, or producing, or compositing.  When I asked to get special permission for taking an extra course a semester, they flat out said no.  So after my first year, I took a summer class so that I would have space for an extra class the following fall term for an acting class.        

The editing class was good, but because of the class size, there usually wasn't enough time to screen all the editing projects and a few students would always have to stay later for comments from the teacher.  The comments were great!  the professor knows her stuff.  But again, there wasn't enough time to master how to use the Avids.  There was no advanced editing class, either.  So basically many of us never learned enough to really use the Avids.  Eventually I got Final Cut Pro and edited from my laptop... It was more convienent since my Mac never crashed like the Avid Nitrus systems, nor was there any issues about booking time on the Avids.            

The one and only cinematography teacher was away for most of the first semester shooting some sports documentary on the football team.  We didn't actually learn anything about lighting until the later half of our second semester.  Plus he never returns emails or calls, so don't expect much from him.  The only thing most of us came to him for was getting signatures on equipment reservation forms cause he'd rarely look at what he's signing.  So he's good to go to for getting extra equipment if you're lucky... (and by lucky, I mean if the equipment room actually has it ready for you).  Some of my classmates like him though (I'd say maybe 3-4 of the 10 students), but I personally don't think he's good as a teacher.     

I've heard that the screenwriting program is literally ****, even worse than the film production program.  And in my second year there, I heard it fell apart.  I only took one screenwriting class, because of requirements and scheduling issues.  I and my classmates learned nothing in it.  It was a once a week for 3 hours a Tuesday night writing class.  The professor hadn't even taught a course before.  He basically got the teaching gig because they didn't have a professor for the class and there was a risk that it was going to get cancelled... Later, one of my classmates found out he was friends with one of the professors in the department, so I'm guessing that's how he got the job.  But it is true he never taught before, he told us that himself and said that this class will be as much a learning experience for him as it was for the students.  yeah right!  Of the 15 classes that were scheduled, at least 5 were canceled because the teacher out of town, sick, or had other things that week.  Of the remaining 10 or so classes, we editing an old script the professor wrote, and was let out at least an 45 minutes early each time.  Plus we had 20-30 minute breaks during class.  One class, we literally hand wrote our 1st 5 pages of our typed script in pencil.  When we asked why, the teacher just continued to say do it, I'll tell you afterwards.  After 45 minutes of repeatedly asking him, he told us he wanted us to "feel the words" and some bull **** about how "writing by hand is more organic."  And that was our "class" for that day.  A bunch of us tried to complain to the dean about the class, but we couldn't even get a meeting with the Dean.  Eventually we just decided to stop wasting time trying to implement a change, which even if it did happen, would no longer be relevant for us because the class would be over or because our program would be nearing an end.  After graduation, I had to teach myself about screenwriting through books at Barnes and Noble.  one of my friends in the writing program dropped out and transferred to NYU.  Another friend never finished the writing program.  I've been told that there is one professor, I think his name is Lima, who is a good teacher, but I don't think he's allowed to teach graduate level courses.  That's all I know of the writing program.  

By the end of my last semester, everyone in my program was ready to leave.  For me, I felt like I was basically going through the requirements, not really being taught, and just purchasing an MFA degree.  I think if I could go back and do it all over again... I would definitely have dropped out.  DEFINITELY.  I went to school to learn, and in the 2 years that I was there, the only courses I found EXTREMELY valuable and worth my money was 2 directing courses and one film studies course... that's only 9 credits of the 42 required for the program.  Before film school, I had done some PA work and interned at a production company... I was debating whether or not to continue being on set, or getting an MFA.  Eventually decided on the MFA because I knew I would like to teach one day.  But having the MFA and teaching was always a secondary goal.  But my main reason for school was always about being in a collaborative learning environment, learning from professors who've done it professionally, and to have access to equipment to practice filmmaking.  The good thing about Miami is that the professors all have a professional background.  The bad thing is that most suck at teaching or simply don't teach you anything in the classroom (as did my writing teacher), and combined with the flawed equipment and reservations system, the school seriously fails to provide a real environment for learning... which in my opinion, the main reason to go to school.    

Now that there is a program director and that the program has expanded to 3 years. I think there MIGHT be some improvements at the school.  For my class, we only had 2 semesters to learn cinematography, directing, editing, and writing before jumping into the thesis films.  Definitely NOT enough time to master the basics of filmmaking, especially for those students coming into the program with no film experience.  So the school is definitely trying to make changes, but it has a long way to go before I'd call it a film school.  Actually, it's not a film school.  It's called a communications school, but Motion Pictures is one of their programs.  And even within that program, they've clumped directing, editing, cinematography into one major- Film production.  And then they also have a separate track for screenwriting, and another track for producing.    

Other things to consider:
- The school does absolutely nothing to for helping students get films into festivals like some schools do.     
- There's no career guidance.  But the good professors I mentioned will always help if you ask.
- The sound stages aren't exactly sound proof.  Also the sound stages are usually cluttered with unused equipment and desks and tables because the stage is sometimes used for special events.  Of the 3 sound stages, 1 is reserved for broadcasting majors, 1 is usually used for classes, and the last 1 is the one with the green screen and stored with equipment, tables, and chairs... That last one is the one they always give to students... so you pretty much have access to only one stage.
- The green screen is a small corner of a sound stage.  It's basically a painted wall and floor, and dirty with foot prints.
+ The campus is nice
+ The beach is 3-4 miles away
- There are not many opportunities for internships.  Because of the hurricanes, a lot of productions moved out of Florida.
- There are not a strong pool of actors/actresses to choose from.  Casting sessions usually have low turn outs.  
- The school doesn't give enough reimbursement for thesises... they only give $4,000 if you shoot on video.  $5,000 if you shoot on film.  If you shoot film, all that money is pretty much used in film and developing costs.  Only one person in my class shot film... the rest on video, and thus getting access to the equipment sometimes became a problem.  
+ Apparently there is a strong Alumni network here in L.A.
- The campus theater is so crappy.  There's even a tear in the screen (which I doubt they've repaired).  The sound system is pretty bad also.  
+ The only good thing about the theater is that they play movies every week and it's free for students.
+ Dia Kontaxis as the program director... maybe the changes for a better program will start taking effect.
+ Professors like Lisa Gottlieb, William Rothman, Christina Lane, Dia Kontaxis.

Overall, there was always a lot of frustration amongst my class just dealing with the school, their inefficient ways, and with some teachers who just don't teach or care.  For me, I felt like you had to always go out of your way to try and get an education that is as good as their undergraduate film courses, but instead paying more per credit.

As you can tell, my film school experience was pretty ****ty.  But I'll tell you this - Regardless of where you go, all film schools will have their share of problems.  You may or may not be able to get what you want in terms of the program.  But do make sure you're getting a valuable education.  With the exception of 2 directing classes, 1 film studies class, and 1 editing class (which is 12 credits of the 42 required), I would say the program was a complete waste of time.  

Hope this helps you guys have a better idea about the school and whether or not to attend.  Good luck and if you have any further questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Dead Honky (May 31, 2010)

Hey, Kurt.  Much appreciated about coming back and elaborating on your experience.

And goddamnit, screenwriting is my concentration, so this makes me kinda queasy.  Do you remember the name of the professor you had for that?

Also, how do they feel about students using their own equipment for filming.  I'd much prefer to just put my HV20 through it's paces than wade through UM's bureaucracy anyway.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (May 31, 2010)

No problemo.  

The screenwriting professor's name was Sandy Veith.  He's no longer there because he passed away after that semester.   

They have no problem with using your own film equipment.  in fact if you can afford it, then definitely do that.  And then you can use the Equipment room for reserving grip stuff.  

The only issue they might have is if the assignment is for film and not digital.  When I was there, there were a few short films that had to be shot on 16mm.  By short, I mean one 30 second commercial, and one 3-5 minute film.  For the rest of the projects after that, we had the option of choosing film or digital.

I'm wondering though, what equipment for filming are you planning to get and why?  I only ask since you mentioned screenwritign as your concentration.

Kurt


----------



## Dead Honky (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, I just meant my camera, because I was really hoping to get some technical experience.  Although I dunno what extent they'll let the screenwriting people take production courses; they told me I didn't need to take the 16mm "institute" this summer.  This may work out in my favor if they don't put any film vs video requirements on the screenwriters.  I certainly hope so anyway.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh ok.  Yeah, Priority definitely goes to those students who are registered in a production course.  The only way you'll most likely get access to the equipment room stuff is if one of your production friends reserves it for you under their name... which happens sometimes, and it will obviously pisses the other production students off, but if you do it in a way that your script is being directed or shot by someone in production, then there shouldn't be too much of a problem.

When I was there, the screenwriters had to take at least one production course.  The requirements most likely changed since the program has expanded to 3 years.  

You should call the the Motion Pictures office and ask for Munirah Rimer... She works in the Motion Pictures office and has been very helpful in directing me to the right people for more information.


----------



## Dead Honky (Jun 2, 2010)

Interesting.  Thanks for the advice.

I think Screenwriting is still just a two-year program though, assuming the UM website is providing accurate info.  That said, it says the production requirement has been bumped up to three classes.


----------

